# CSIS in Afghanistan



## foduquette (10 Aug 2007)

A news from Cyberpresse: http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20070810/CPACTUALITES/70809248/1019/CPACTUALITES

and a Statement by Jack Hooper, Deputy Director Operations Canadian Security Intelligence Service to the Senate Committee on National Security and Defence (SCONSAD), May 29th, 2006: http://www.csis-scrs.gc.ca/en/newsroom/speeches/speech29052006.asp 

FO


----------



## observor 69 (10 Aug 2007)

Excellent, merci.


----------

